# Rotary Singlestage 300Watt



## Patrickclouds (25. September 2010)

Habe eine leistungsstarke Kokü zum Benchen gebaut.

technische Daten:
Verdichter: Rollkolben 13,4ccm
Verflüssiger: 1KW 25er Lüfterblatt mit 16Watt Lüftermotor
Filtertrockner: Alco 6mm Löt
Drosselorgan: Kapillarrohr 2,1m 0,8mm Durchmesser
Verdampfer: CPU Kupferblock 35mm Durchmesser dadurch auch passend für viele verschiedene Wärmequellen wie Chipsätze oder Grafikkarten
Saugleitung: 125cm Edelstahlwellrohr DN8 mit 19mm Dämmstärke gesleevt

Lastwerte:
300Watt: -36°C
250Watt: -38,5°C
200Watt: -40°C

Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lower (25. September 2010)

Hi, 

schöne Arbeit, was würde die denn kosten? 

lg Lower


----------



## zcei (25. September 2010)

Wow sieht echt nice aus, und die Temps scheinen ja auch gut zu sein 

Fully selfmade?


----------

